

Google Blockly is a library for building visual programming editors - NicoJuicy
https://developers.google.com/blockly/

======
strangecasts
This is really cool! It'd be interesting to use in conjunction with Duktape
[1] or a similar embeddable scripting engine to let people write small plugins
and mods for a game/app easily.

[1]: [http://duktape.org/](http://duktape.org/)

